# Fare i conti senza l'oste



## Manuel Manzano

¿Alguien conoce el equivalente español de
FARE I CONTI SENZA L'OSTE ?
Supongo que debe de ser una frase hecha, porque no cuadra en el contexto ni de lado. Y el contexto es el siguiente: Ma ancora una volta mi abagliavo: i dispetti non erano certo il problema più grave. Stavo facendo i conti senza l'oste, anzi senza il barrile di mele.


----------



## chlapec

"fare i conti..." quiere decir que si tomamos decisiones sobre cosas que no dependen completamente de nosotros puede que no obtengamos el resultado deseado, por no haber preguntado a la persona interesada o no haber contado con factores que pueden entorpecer, o impedir llevar a cabo, nuestro propósito. Busquemos un equivalente en español...


----------



## Manuel Manzano

¿Algo así como "no había contado con..." ?


----------



## chlapec

Mira lo que pone el DRAE:


*echar la **~** sin la huéspeda.*

*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Encarecer las ventajas de un negocio sin pensar en sus inconvenientes.

Sin: Hacer la cuenta sin la huéspeda.


También encontré en google: hacer las cuentas sin contar con el casero/la patrona/la cocinera/el dueño/la hornera... (no conocía ninguna de estas expresiones!!!)


----------



## Manuel Manzano

Muchas gracias, creo que con tus indicaciones acabaré encontrando algo.


----------



## Manuel Manzano

Yo tampoco, ni siquiera me sonaban de lejos.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## gatogab

Manuel Manzano said:


> ¿Algo así como "no había contado con..." ?


Effetivamente. S'era fatto i suoi conticini di quanto aveva speso all'osteria, ma senza consultarsi sui prezzi, con l'oste. _'No había contado con el.'_
Como decirlo en español, no me viene.

gg


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ciao gente! 

Ho trovato un'opzione nello Spagnolo: *"Vendimos la piel del oso antes de cazarlo"*. 
Significato: Prevenire il successo di un lavoro prima che sia finito.

Saluti.


----------



## gatogab

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Ciao gente!
> 
> Ho trovato un'opzione nello Spagnolo: *"Vendimos la piel del oso antes de cazarlo"*.
> Significato: Prevenire il successo di un lavoro prima che sia finito.
> 
> Saluti.


Vender la pelle dell'orso prima d'averlo preso. Proverbio usado también en Italia.
Como _non dire sacco se non hai il gatto : _non vantarti di qualcosa che potresti avere se ancora non ce l'hai.
gg


----------



## tortina1984

Ciao!
Io sono italiana e non conosco i modi di dire spagnoli. Ma posso darti una mano a capire cosa significa. Dunque, "fare i conti senza l'oste" non va preso in modo letterale. Si intende che qualcuno ha fatto un progetto o preso una decisione senza prendere in considerazione tutte le variabili, e in particolare il diretto interessato. Riporto qui la definizione di De Mauro: "agire senza tenere in conto le difficoltà che si possono incontrare". 

Spero di esserti stata utile in qualche modo!

A presto!


----------



## chlapec

tortina1984 said:


> Ciao!
> Io sono italiana e non conosco i modi di dire spagnoli. Ma posso darti una mano a capire cosa significa. Dunque, "fare i conti senza l'oste" non va preso in modo letterale. Si intende che qualcuno ha fatto un progetto o preso una decisione senza prendere in considerazione tutte le variabili, e in particolare il diretto interessato. Riporto qui la definizione di De Mauro: "agire senza tenere in conto le difficoltà che si possono incontrare".
> 
> Spero di esserti stata utile in qualche modo!
> 
> A presto!


 
Ciao, Tortina, se leggi il secondo post vedrai, più o meno, la tua spiegazione, ma in spagnolo


----------



## tortina1984

Sì sì, infatti poi riguardando ho notato che tu avevi già dato la soluzione! Ma nei post dopo ho visto che si stava un po' andando fuori strada, e visto che sono italiana, ho creduto opportuno intervenire! ;-)


----------



## gatogab

Mi dichiaro cocciutto e rimango con il semplice *"no había contado con"*, suggerito da Manuel Manzano.
Chiedo scusa.
gg


----------

